# 19,000+ free crochet patterns & over 9,000 free knitting patterns



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.craftfreely.com/


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh goodness... I could get lost in there for days!

If no one hears from me, send a search party!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! Thanks, I just downloaded four patterns!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my look at that, theres one, oh,I like that one, gotta do this, theres one been looking for a while and it goes on and on........Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

FaeCross!! when the search party finds u, send'm my way, plz!! lol


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Every pattern i tried to down load had a reported broken link.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Every pattern i tried to down load had a reported broken link.


ok on my end. got ur pop-ups enabled?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great website! Thank you for posting the link.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Already saw a couple that I want to make! Thanks for the site, I had never heard of this site before now


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So many patterns, so little time. This is a new site for me. Thanks. M


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Between my quilting and knitting projects I must live until I am one hundred! Oh my, what to do next.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the site


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

thank you added to my favorites


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I just glommed onto this website by accident yesterday, and started shaking!!!!!!!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

More free patterns!!!
OK... I'm going in ..... (cue the dam buster music)


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> More free patterns!!!
> OK... I'm going in ..... (cue the dam buster music)


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok Mamie.... if I start today, how long do you think it will take for me to make one of each. :thumbup:


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Jackpot of a site. Thanks


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> http://www.craftfreely.com/


 :XD: It is unavailable at my computor, but I have some nice paterns from other sites, so I will be still busy doing and finishing, what I have started for a long time! But thank you anyway ! :roll:


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Got it bookmarked. Thanks!!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Marilyn great site


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Phew!  had to come up for air. 
A tad warm in there. 

That's one tough job but someones got to retreive these free patterns.  

Reminds me of the sales everyone jostling for the bargains.:lol: 

Oh well, here goes again ....... we will never surrender... too many lovely jubbly free patterns. 

Woo Hoo!!!! 
Bye for now!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I found this site by accident. I remember how I felt the first time I surfed knittingpatterncentral.
Now this one... ouf ! inhale, exhale, inhale .... and enjoy !


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmark!!!!!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

"Lovely jubbly" I have not heard that for years very English, keep up the good work


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL! TY.
You've heard of the classic comedy, 'Only fools & Horses' then?


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

But was what does that thing you have to download do to computer? I don't need mine messed up


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

CraftyKate said:


> But was what does that thing you have to download do to computer? I don't need mine messed up


what thing is that, hon?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

No kiddin' about sending a search party ! !! What a multitide of choices !! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

okay, now i have to figure out how to cook, take care of Mom..knit, buy more yarns.. and find time to sleep!! So many patterns, so little time!!!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You need divine intervention. 
Have a word with the Big Man upstairs.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link for patterns. I really would have to live to be 300 to make all the patterns I have, but it's become a hobby collecting them, or perhaps an addiction, as I always seem to need to save one more. Have a great day!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

As Scott of the Antarctic said "I may be some time"


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL!!! Don't hurry.... enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the patterns on this site.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

great...... something else to delay me from cleaning my house.....swell....


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bookmarked this one too! Thank you!


----------

